# Maltese puppy temperament question!! Help needed...



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello everyone.. I am seriously stuck. I am currently in a process of choosing aa 2nd maltese puppy, and I have question about their predictability of their behavior and temperament. I've always thought that puppy's behavior is something they are 'born with', and not something that can me 'molded' by the handler.. this came up because one particular puppy(still very young to be adopted) I am considering, I asked the breeder I'd like the puppy to be okay with sitting on my lap time to time, or be a couch potatoes together, and her reply was that that probably is something that can be raised as such :blink:
I took it that the puppy currently prefers not to be a lap dog... but she did say that she can try to raise the puppy to be ok that way. Is that true?? The thing is, my current Maltese boy is total sweetheart, and loves to just 'sit' on my lap whenever I want him to, until I have to get up and do something else.. I wonder if I should try to get another lap/lazy puppy like him, or get puppy with opposite personality?(like the ones who is more independent, and wants to 'sit' on their terms?)

Someone help me please...!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, you can never tell what a dogs true personality will be. Puppies will generally not sit still and rather run and play but when they are not in the puppy stage they are more relaxed. Not really sure what the breeder was trying to tell you but a puppy is a puppy and you can't really change that. Again, you really cannot tell if a pup will turn out to be a total lap dog or not.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Puppies are puppies, wild, running, biting ,jumping puppies! Being a Maltese however you can almost guarantee that eventually it will love being on your lap or right beside you! I've had several, and after the puppy stage was over all of them would prefer being on my lap than on the floor or in a bed. My Dewey is almost 7 months and already he lives being on my lap.(when he's not chasing after my other three) Dewey!s breeder(who I admire a lot ) told me that if you want a gentle dog, treat it gently as a puppy! I believe that . We do play and fetch and run, but I never rough house with my pups.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I could be TOTALLY wrong, but I really believe pets are just like their owners. Gucci is about as stubborn as they come...*COUGH*ME*COUGH*. She's all over the place, but I do attribute that to her being a puppy. Now I just have to get her in behavior classes to break that "stubborn" thing or I am in BIG trouble!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Deborah also that when dogs grow up in a quieter and gentle environment they grow up in that way. He/she will be doing whatever you are and want to be near you at all times. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Every puppy varies in temperament, even in a single litter. How old is this pup? If a laid back puppy is what you want, i would not commit myself to one until they are at least 12 weeks old. You cannot truly assess proper temperament before 8 weeks. Some pups are very busy while others are more chill and while you can do a little molding, if it's a spastic puppy, it will most likely stay a spastic puppy who will maybe sit still long enough to sit with you.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Every puppy varies in temperament, even in a single litter. How old is this pup? If a laid back puppy is what you want, i would not commit myself to one until they are at least 12 weeks old. You cannot truly assess proper temperament before 8 weeks. Some pups are very busy while others are more chill and while you can do a little molding, if it's a spastic puppy, it will most likely stay a spastic puppy who will maybe sit still long enough to sit with you.


:thumbsup:

I agree.

I specifically chose the puppies I did based on their temperament because of what I wanted and needed in my life.

I chose Gus because he was so laid back and calm. He was such an easy going mellow puppy. And he remained easy going and mellow. My "surfer dude hippie dog".... His motto is: "Hey, that's cool, whatever man..." 

For Grace I sought a low energy mellow puppy. Unheard of? No.... 

She had 3 bothers and 1 sister. I asked her breeder about each puppy's temperament. The boys were already gone, but he still told me about each of them. But he told me out of all the puppies Girl2 was the most mellow. She was the one who sought the family more and wanted to be snuggled. 

My mom fell in love with Girl1 (her sister), but the breeder said that Girl1 was the alpha puppy. And that she was constantly on the go, climbing everything, chewing things, wrestling and biting the other puppies LOL She was SPUNKY.

I calmly took Girl1 out of my mom's hands and told her "no" LOL

Girl2 puppy was the one we chose... she was a better temperament for our needs.

When people are thinking about getting a second dog - I think one of the most important things you can do is find the right match for your CURRENT dog. Not what YOU want - but what will be best for your current dog?

I knew Gus would not handle a high energy dominant dog. He is very submissive. So I had to take my time and find the right puppy to match him.

Were there a lot of other cute puppies? Yes.... but I know it wouldn't have matched well.

Grace, for all her Maltese clownish behavior and spunkiness  She is a laid back little girl who likes to cuddle and just chill out. She doesn't need a lot of activity to be happy, and she doesn't dominate Gus.

So I'd ask the breeder again what the puppy's temperament is... Don't tell the breeder what you WANT... ask them to describe each of their puppies... and go from there.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We have had two Malts and both of them have had entirely different persosnalities.Our Angel (decesed almost 5 years) was a very calm and snuggly little Malt and just loved being held by anyone who picked her up. Our Chrissy, who on the other hand (will be 5 years old on Christmas Eve) has a very different personality. Not one to cuddle but has to be by my side or in the same room as I am. Follows me all over the place. She is much more spunky and vocal as well. Loves to fetch and play. So, with that in mind, I believe that just like "people" little Dogs do have different personalities as well.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone! This helped to put things in perspective. I guess it was my fault for asking the breeder I want a lap dog.. of course they will say, they will be a lab dog eventually! ;p 

The puppy in consideration is currently 7.5weeks old. She does have two boy that are slightly younger, but when I told her I have a boy, she said girl might be better as boys tend to compete for attention(would this be true also?) *confused*!!
If I can help it, I'd rather get a boy, as they seem to be soo loving and gentle.. less 'prissy'? 

I didn't know Dogs emulate their owners... but go figure!! our home is super quiet, most of the time, as it is just two of us. We barely watch any TV either. Our puppy Ein seem very chill, but do have odd moments where he starts to get super hyper, and starts to run in circles(is this normal?!!) 

I emailed the breeder back to describe more of the puppy's temperament, so we will see..... but


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't really think it makes a difference if you have two boys. Several SM people have two boys. It is true some breeders will say what you want to hear so you will buy the pup. They really adapt to anything and if you have a quiet home your pups probably will turn out quiet too. Can't wait to hear what you choose if you decide to. Good luck!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Curious_Ein said:


> *The puppy in consideration is currently 7.5weeks old. She does have two boy that are slightly younge*r, but when I told her I have a boy, she said girl might be better as boys tend to compete for attention(would this be true also?) *confused*!!
> If I can help it, I'd rather get a boy, as they seem to be soo loving and gentle.. less 'prissy'?


First -- I must address the part I bolded in your last post.

I don't believe this is a good breeder. It sounds like a puppy mill breeder or a "greeder"......

Because a good breeder won't have more than one litter of puppies at a time, if I'm not mistaken?

Maybe someone can help with that? I always thought if they had multiple litters and doing things like, "Well I have this puppy, but if you don't like it I have these that are a little younger" - that was a red flag?


As for a boy versus a girl... Many on this forum have two boys, many have two girls. So I don't think it makes a difference.

Gus is the prissiest boy I know :HistericalSmiley: He's girlier than Grace!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> First -- I must address the part I bolded in your last post.
> 
> I don't believe this is a good breeder. It sounds like a puppy mill breeder or a "greeder"......
> 
> ...


Not true that more than one litter at a time is a sign of a 'greeder.' If the breeder is wanting to place these puppies before 12 weeks (and you are in the US) then yes, that is a sign you might be dealing with a greeder. But just having more than one litter at a time is not a red flag (within reason, of course)

I just had all three of my intact girls go in heat at the same time and that is what often happens, the girls start cycling together. If I had bred them all, would that have made me a greeder or a 'puppy mill'? I'd like to say no because I'm trying to produce my next show dog, not just have puppies to sell. 

To the OP, where did you find the breeder you have been talking to? Does she show her dogs or just have puppies for sale? As I said, even in a single litter, temperaments can vary greatly and you'll need someone who can be honest about it and not tell you what they think you want to hear to make the sale. 12 weeks is a much better time to more accurately assess temperament, not 8 weeks.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Stacy


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

hi everyone~! lol i think I definitely mis-spoke on what the breeder had told me.. please bear with me. I am Korean, and I've been communicating with her in Korean, and a lot seems to have been sorta translated slightly different than I had hoped.. sorry!!! 


Grace'sMom said:


> First -- I must address the part I bolded in your last post.
> 
> I don't believe this is a good breeder. It sounds like a puppy mill breeder or a "greeder"......
> Because a good breeder won't have more than one litter of puppies at a time, if I'm not mistaken?
> ...


Tori~ I had inquired her about any upcoming availability of puppies, as I already have 15week old boy who is going under knife in couple of month, and wanted a bit of time before having a second puppy in the home. :blink: then she had told me she has few young puppies available(but not yet to be ready to be placed yet), one 7.5wks old girl, and boys(but has not yet opened eyes, thus I have not seen them yet). then I let her know that from reading various posts and looking at people's maltese family, I feel like girl would be better(although an exceptionally special boy will also be awesome..). But at that point, I was 50/50 on boys or girls..

..... then I saw the photo of the girl she had, and it struck a cord! she was absolutely stunning! She looks a lot like her mother, it is one of her girls in breeding program that I had come to admire on her website. Initially, I wanted to have maybe three or four puppies to choose from, and in this case, I only had one to pick from.. but I think I fell in love with her though. More I look at her photos, more I think she will be a good match for Einstein. :wub: Ehh...... well, girl looks very prissy from the appearance :smilie_tischkante: but I've been raised in the home where they taught me not to judge the book by cover. Breeder had told me she plays well with her two children, who are 8months old and 2 years old- which is big plus , plays well by herself as well as others. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> To the OP, where did you find the breeder you have been talking to? Does she show her dogs or just have puppies for sale? As I said, even in a single litter, temperaments can vary greatly and you'll need someone who can be honest about it and not tell you what they think you want to hear to make the sale. 12 weeks is a much better time to more accurately assess temperament, not 8 weeks.


 Hi Stacy!
the one that told me about upcoming litter( she is having a mother giving birth to a litter, not two different one. I had picked out two past puppies that I had liked, and she told me one of them is from this mother, and that mother is giving birth to a litter sometime in December) isn't the one that I am thinking of getting the girls from. But she also, is reputable, and does show her dogs. The breeder I am considering currently is Shinemore from Korea. she had told me that the girl will be ready on and after Feb 2013, or later.......

I had gone through pretty much most of the post here by other members who had bought their puppies from both of them, and they seem to be very happy. I only wish I can make the trip to Korea to pick them up, but with busy work, I was hoping by communicating with breeder directly, and also getting helpful advise from more experienced members here will guide me through the process unscathed :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When I spoke to the breeder about my last puppy(Dewey) she had three boys in the litter. She described their temperment to me and I chose the softer personality!!!! LOL. If 
Dewey had the softer personality, I can't imagine what the other two were like!!!Just saying... how they are at or before 12 weeks, doesn't always mean that is how they'll be as they get older!!! I love my wild, running, jumping, biting little boy!!! Softer personality, I don't think so...at least not now, at 7 months!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I had always heard boys are more affectionate but I have had both sexes and really can't tell that one is more affectionate than the other. It has always just depended on their individual personalities. I have a 5 month old Malt now and she is more affectionate than any dog or cat I have ever had. She does like to get dressed up, but she can also be the biggest tomboy too. So, I say just look at the puppies and go with the one you feel like your heart wants you to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Curious_Ein said:


> hi everyone~! lol i think I definitely mis-spoke on what the breeder had told me.. please bear with me. I am Korean, and I've been communicating with her in Korean, and a lot seems to have been sorta translated slightly different than I had hoped.. sorry!!!
> 
> Tori~ I had inquired her about any upcoming availability of puppies, as I already have 15week old boy who is going under knife in couple of month, and wanted a bit of time before having a second puppy in the home. :blink: then she had told me she has few young puppies available(but not yet to be ready to be placed yet), one 7.5wks old girl, and boys(but has not yet opened eyes, thus I have not seen them yet). then I let her know that from reading various posts and looking at people's maltese family, I feel like girl would be better(although an exceptionally special boy will also be awesome..). But at that point, I was 50/50 on boys or girls..
> 
> ...



Shinemore has some gorgeous dogs! Rather than falling in love with a photo though, I'd try to get some video of 'your' puppy playing, unedited. 

The problem I would have getting a puppy from overseas is that if things did not work out, (puppy was sick or didn't work out with your family dynamics) that returning it to the breeder is sooo much more difficult and expensive. Not to mention a lot harder on the poor pup.

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Grace did go through a "crazy" period between 4-6 months. She spent a lot of time in her xpen LOL


----------

